# woodman trialrahmen



## konrad (10. Juli 2003)

der sieht doch irgendwie geil aus...was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## konrad (10. Juli 2003)

hier nochmal die geo-daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Hier nochmal in groß:






Also ich finds irgendwie geil, auch wenn das dünne Oberröhrchen etwas gewöhnunbsgedürftig ist. 1,7kg sind auch richtig gut.

Die haben sogar eine Trialgabel:






..und fixierte Trialkasetten-Naben und und und...


----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Außerdem steht bei der Trialgabel irgendwas von einer "20mm through-axle". Könnte das vielleicht 20-mm Steckachse heißen???


----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Ok, Frage beantwortet:






Wenn das mal kein verdammt geil steifes Vorderrad bringt. 
Aber das ist irgendwie eine andere, als die erste.


----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Und nen Try-All-Lenker gibts auch:


----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. Juli 2003)

Jawohl, Stargabel mit Steckachse, das brauch die Welt.


----------



## Reini (10. Juli 2003)

ich wär interessiert gewesen,....

aber ich brauchs für v-brake


----------



## Mc Ride Hard (10. Juli 2003)

woher kommt woodman überhaupt? 
Ich habe noch nie etwas von dieser Firma gehört.


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juli 2003)

Genau... gebtmal bitte links dazu...

Bei der Geometrie fehlt mir die Länge der Gabel... das Steuerrohr währ mir nen stückel zu lang und das Innenlager nen Stückel zu tief.

Lenkwinkel währe noch interessant...



Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juli 2003)

Ach... Lenkwinkel is ja doch dabei...

dann ist es insgesammt von der Fahrposition kürzer als meins...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (10. Juli 2003)

@ Mc Ride Hard

 Woodman kommt aus den USA.
Ich habe davon bis vor ein paar Stunden auch noch nie was gehört.

@ gonzo

Woodman Components 


Felix


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juli 2003)

und gibts das in de?


----------



## biker ben (10. Juli 2003)

schaut echt recht gut aus.


----------



## Levelboss (10. Juli 2003)

@ gonzo

Leider nein! 
Ich habe direkt mal beim deutschen Importeur angefragt und die haben mir gesagt, dass sie den Rahmen nicht im Programm haben.


Felix


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juli 2003)

Hm...

mich interessiert der Triallenker... ist der baugleich oder vom selben Hersteller wie der Koxx? Oder ist der evtl. flacher als der Koxx?

Solange es einen deutschen Importeur gibt sollte es auch möglich sein den Rahmen zu bekommen...

Ronny


----------



## konrad (10. Juli 2003)

da bin ich ja froh,dass der rahmen hier so großen anklang findet!
ich hab den übrigens aus einem englischen forum,ich glaub von  
der HP der trialsrider.
ich find den rahmen richtig edel,vorallem die ausfallenden.den schön aufgebaut,komplett in schwarz und mit steckachse vorn 
das bike wäre echt der burner.
@ara:anscheinend hast du die HP von woodman auch gut durchgestöbert-weißt du wieviel das ding kosten soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Der "T", bzw "Elite", also der Trialframe mit offenem Sattelrohr kostet schlappe 240 , aber zu dem T-Pro finde ich leider absolut keine Informationen, vielleicht wird ja jemand anders fündig.


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Der "T", bzw "Elite", also der Trialframe mit offenem Sattelrohr kostet schlappe 240 , aber zu dem T-Pro finde ich leider absolut keine Informationen, vielleicht wird ja jemand anders fündig. *




So billig??? Wie geil!!!!
Wenn jmd. weiss, wo man den bekommt, bitte melden!!!


Woodman hat übrigens die geilsten Pedale ever, schaut sie euch ma an  Wenn du dich damit maulst, biste tot *fg* Selbst schienbeinschoner bringen da nix mehr, machen einfach nen loch rein...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. Juli 2003)

ach du derbes ding, is ja der hit die pedalen... aber fahren will ich die nicht


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *ach du derbes ding, is ja der hit die pedalen... aber fahren will ich die nicht *



ich hätt die gerne  
Bischen brutal, aber sonst??!!?!


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juli 2003)

Also in meine Schienbeinschoner machen die bestimmt kein loch, dazu is des Plastik und das ganze zeugs zu dick.

Ich kenne aber genug leute die in normale Plattformpedale mit austauschbaren Pins einfach nochn paar Löcher zusatzlich reingebohrt haben und in die Pinlöcher und in die selbstgebohrten Blechschrauben reingedreht habe... hat in etwa den gleichen Effekt...

Ronny


----------



## Charek F (10. Juli 2003)

hei!im dritten post steht etwas von fixierten trialkasetten...
sind das special kassetten zum trialen oder watt??(wuste gar nich dass es sowas gibt!) und was iss denn anders an deenen??ich hab nämlich schon die zweite kassette an meinen rad un die knackst auch schon wieder so komich!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!(aber dass könt ihr ja sowieso!)
bis dann mal...


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo

ich denke er meint Naben wo sich die Kassette immer mit dreht um vorne nen Freilauf zu fahren...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Genau das meint er. 

Kassettennaben ohne Freilauf.


----------



## biker ben (10. Juli 2003)

was bringt denn so ne steckachse? 
wenn der rahmen so billig is taugt der dann überhaupt was? über quali kann keiner was sagen oda?
die pedale rocken. wenn ich ned schon die koxx hätte, würd ich sie mir leisten.  hab mir eh gestern die schienbeinschoner vom aldi gekauft  andere waren mir zu teuer, für schutz geb ich kein geld aus


----------



## aramis (10. Juli 2003)

Ne Steckachse bringt spürbar mehr Seitensteifigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupe (11. Juli 2003)

HallO!

Holla, ich find den rahmen mal richtig schick!also wenn ich net vorhätte mir als nächstes nen 26"er zu kaufen, dann wär der ganz hoch im kurs. jednfalls wenn ich voher gehört hätte, das der gut is! schade, dass das nen ami-laden is...


also machts gut!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juli 2003)

der Rahmen hatt was.........
nur das Tretlager is unter null
@ara: der Rahmen is ausm AmiLand, da kriegste doch normal die Krise.........


----------



## Reini (11. Juli 2003)

Beim nächsten Mal schauen, schaut genau

Es gibt einen Austria Importer....

www.katarga.com

sogar mit Preisliste, leider nicht mehr total aktuell, aber steht viel drin..

Auch das sie nach Deutschland schicken....(unten rechts)


----------



## aramis (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hupe _
> *...wenn ich net vorhätte mir als nächstes nen 26"er zu kaufen, dann wär der ganz hoch im kurs.*



Na das ist doch ein 26"er.

@maks: Joa, ich würde ihn mir auch nicht kaufen.  Ich find den aber trotzdem schick. Dass die Amis Gesinnungsfeinde sind, heißt ja nicht, dass ich den Rahmen nicht schick finden darf. Eine CK würde ich zum Beispiel auch geschenkt nehmen, obwohl es Ami-Mist ist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juli 2003)

ok kapito........


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juli 2003)

@ reini

an genau die typen von katarga habe ich eine mail geschickt.
Die sind nämlich auch für den Vertrieb in D zuständig und die haben mir gessagt, dass sie den Rahmen nicht im programm haben.

Felix


----------



## konrad (12. Juli 2003)

bei www.bike-box.de gibt es auch ein paar parts von woodman-
also wer interesse an naben oder den schicken pedalen hat...


----------



## ich_nix_blick (12. Juli 2003)

holla  
der rahmen ist ja düchtsch fett wenn der t pro irgentwo ran zu bekommen ist dät ich ihn mitr sogar vielleicht kaufn *schwärm*


----------



## Jevgeny (13. Juli 2003)

www.bike2bild.nl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (13. Juli 2003)

Ich glaube Du meinst das hier oder?

http://www.bike2build.de/



Felix


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juli 2003)

aufgebaut sieht der rahmen nich so doll aus, zumindest in der zusammenstellung hier.. 






den Rahmen hat übrigens marc vinco designed!


----------



## billi (13. Juli 2003)

viel zu dünn


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. Juli 2003)

naja vieleicht isser ja von oben nen bissl breiter!
schade nur das das tretlager so tief ist...


----------



## tobsen (14. Juli 2003)

aber geiles laufrad vorne...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Juli 2003)

auf bike2build kann man geil bestellen, hab ich auch meine gabel bestellt. nach 2 tagen warse da und sogar noch ne kostenlose planet x mütze mit drin gewesen, is echt geil...ab 250 versand frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *aber geiles laufrad vorne... *



Vorallem mit Rad Computer abnehmer drin...


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (14. Juli 2003)

das ist doch n wunderbar schlichter rahmen, der gefällt mir gut!
würde auch gut zu meinem schlichten gemüt passen...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Juli 2003)

Finde das Ding auch super filigran, sieht auch in dem Aufbau oben schoen aus ,is doch alles sehr stimmig zueinander,oder? (mit freundlichem leisen Verweis auf den "Koxx XTP Thread" ) 

Vom Technischen gewiss nicht das Optimum( z.B. Tretlagerhoehe) aber rein optisch sagt mir das Ding extrem zu.

"Viel bringt Viel" muss ja nich immer stimmen


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Juli 2003)

Also das der Raahmen filigran ist... naja also mein Oberrohr/Sitzrohr sind dicker aber Unterrohr dünner... ich finde den Rahmen wie er da ist irgendwie Übertrieben vonder Rohrdickengestaltung, genau wie Hoffmann... 

Aber von dem Sitzbereicht würd ich gerne mal ne Detailaufnahme haben...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *
> 
> Aber von dem Sitzbereicht würd ich gerne mal ne Detailaufnahme haben...
> ...



dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl


----------



## Levelboss (14. Juli 2003)

> Aber von dem Sitzbereicht würd ich gerne mal ne Detailaufnahme haben...



Hier hast Du ein paar Bilder:











Hier gibts noch mehr Bilder:  Hier klicken 

Ich hab im Biketrials.com-Forum übrigens gelesen, dass der Rahmen dort im Amiland 420$ kostet.


Felix


----------



## Levelboss (14. Juli 2003)

######### , da war doch tatsächlich jemand schneller als ich!


Felix


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Juli 2003)

mei Herr Mücke... da waren wir wohl ein bisschen zu langsam


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Juli 2003)

*LOL* ihr beiden


----------



## Levelboss (24. Juli 2003)

Ich hab hier noch ein paar Bilder gefunden.
Ich finde, dass das Rad nicht schlecht aussieht. Auf jeden Fall besser als auf den Bildern, die schon gepostet wurden.
Schaut euch mal dei Kurbeln an. Das sind Deorekurbeln, aber mit Freilauf vorne. Wo gibts sowas?? 
Die Gabel sieht irgendwie wie eine Montygabel aus.

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2003)

jo die bilder hab ich heut auch scon gesehen. die gabel is ne woodmann, genau wie lenker vorbau und steuersatz. Hab den lorenz mal gefragt wies aussschaut mit shimano kurbeln und schraubritzel.. er arbeitet gerade dran.. wär schon geil.


----------



## joines (28. Juli 2003)

welche felgen sind denn an dem woodman zwei posts drüber verbaut worden? hinten denk ich ne alex, aber vorne


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Juli 2003)

Mavic X317CD denke ich


----------

